# PS5 event announced for next week [UPDATE 2] Event now set for June 11th



## Deleted User (May 29, 2020)

"The PlayStation 5 500GB console will be priced at just $500 at launch, while the PlayStation 5 2TB console will be priced at $700 at launch."
I needed something to say so I could say that I'm first, but somebody probably already beat me.


----------



## huma_dawii (May 29, 2020)

Okay... i bet the wont even show the console. xD

edit:

Now they wont show anything at all lmao


----------



## Stealphie (May 29, 2020)

That's neat. I hope we also get some games.


HylianBran said:


> "The PlayStation 5 500GB console will be priced at just $500 at launch, while the PlayStation 5 2TB console will be priced at $700 at launch."
> I needed something to say so I could say that I'm first, but somebody probably already beat me.


Well you were first


----------



## DANTENDO (May 29, 2020)

HylianBran said:


> "The PlayStation 5 500GB console will be priced at just $500 at launch, while the PlayStation 5 2TB console will be priced at $700 at launch."
> I needed something to say so I could say that I'm first, but somebody probably already beat me.


You were first but could of guaranteed it by just typing a shorter msg saying ps5 will slaughter all


----------



## wartutor (May 29, 2020)

Holy hell its about time we get some info about the ps5. Now the main thing i need to know when do preorders start and whos taking my god damn money.


----------



## Paulsar99 (May 29, 2020)

Nice. So lets see if I'm buying the console this year or better off just wait like another year or two.


----------



## x65943 (May 29, 2020)

That all black controller looks really nice!


----------



## Goku1992A (May 29, 2020)

I hope they answer the top questions 

Is the VR Head Set going to be compatible with the PS5
Is the Vita still going to be relevant with the PS5
Is the Dualshock 4 Controllers going to be cross compatible
Do you still need to install data on the HD if you have the disk 
How silent is the fan
How long is the controller battery going to last / how long does it take the battery to fully charge  
How is BC Looking for PS3 games and Possible PS2 and PS1 
Are more PS4 games going to be available on PS Now since the PS5 is launched 
Are PS4 games going to be cheaper since PS5 is coming out or How much of an increase will PS5 games be 

Much more questions but these are the important ones.


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 29, 2020)

Do you still need to install data on the HD if you have the disk

You already know this answer. That isn't ever changing.


----------



## eriol33 (May 29, 2020)

Just like the current gen, I will stick with my PC until it cannot play any new games (mine is gtx 1650) before I switched to ps5


----------



## Goku1992A (May 29, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Do you still need to install data on the HD if you have the disk
> 
> You already know this answer. That isn't ever changing.



It doesn't make sense to own the disk lol if they going to dump the whole game on the HD. I like how PS3 did it they only took a small percentage of the data install maybe 2-5 gig tops.


----------



## ut2k4master (May 29, 2020)

HylianBran said:


> "The PlayStation 5 500GB console will be priced at just $500 at launch, while the PlayStation 5 2TB console will be priced at $700 at launch."
> I needed something to say so I could say that I'm first, but somebody probably already beat me.


it has an 825gb ssd though


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 29, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> It doesn't make sense to own the disk lol if they going to dump the whole game on the HD. I like how PS3 did it they only took a small percentage of the data install maybe 2-5 gig tops.



Maybe they don't want you to own the disk, or possess a disk at all.


----------



## ut2k4master (May 29, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> It doesn't make sense to own the disk lol if they going to dump the whole game on the HD. I like how PS3 did it they only took a small percentage of the data install maybe 2-5 gig tops.


buy your games digitally then. discs are way too slow even compared to a normal hdd


----------



## GenNaz (May 29, 2020)

ut2k4master said:


> buy your games digitally then. discs are way too slow even compared to a normal hdd


I like being able to resell console games after they eventually come to PC.


----------



## Goku1992A (May 29, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Maybe they don't want you to own the disk, or possess a disk at all.



I always found it incredibly weird to dump the whole entire game from the disk to the HD. If I wanted to do that I would have just bought digital the point of the disk was not to use that much of your HD space



ut2k4master said:


> buy your games digitally then. discs are way too slow even compared to a normal hdd



I have a good number of digital games on my PS4 since they had some good deals in the past for games but the problem is my PS4 was the launch 500gb. Most of the space was taken up by the disk game installs I just dont understood why they dump the whole game vs how PS3 only took a percentage.


----------



## James_ (May 29, 2020)

Ooooohhhhh ssshhhiiiiiiit

The hype begins

And hey there's an all black controller now 
I think


----------



## hippy dave (May 29, 2020)

They've been bigging up the speed of the SSD for loading times, no way you'll be able to load from slow disc instead.

9pm UK time fwiw.


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 29, 2020)

When they first started digital games dumb me thought digital would be cheaper than physical. I mean they're cutting out the middle man they don't have to manufacture any discs so I thought for sure it'd be $10 cheaper at least and go down in prices faster. The opposite is true, physical is cheaper and go down in prices faster. That is why I prefer physical, if they would stop being greedy and make digital cheaper then I'll go digital.


----------



## Goku1992A (May 29, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> When they first started digital games dumb me thought digital would be cheaper than physical. I mean they're cutting out the middle man they don't have to manufacture any discs so I thought for sure it'd be $10 cheaper at least and go down in prices faster. The opposite is true, physical is cheaper and go down in prices faster. That is why I prefer physical, if they would stop being greedy and make digital cheaper then I'll go digital.



You have to get the sales that is what I used to do on my PS4 they always have the game half off and etc... but overall I prefer the disk over digital. I feel digital you are leasing vs owning since you cant transfer the rights of the digital game to another account it is always stuck on 1 account. So let's just say you do something stupid and get banned then you lose your investment over digital vs physical you can just make a new account. They really need to find a way where you can transfer digital games to another owner.


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 29, 2020)

Amazon had almost every PS4/Xbox One game $49.94 at launch, while you get to pay $59.99 digitally.


----------



## Goku1992A (May 29, 2020)

Walmart sell new games for $50 (if you are in the US)  The digital game should be cheaper than physical because of the limitations. Another cool thing Sony should do is give you the option to stream your digitally bought game vs letting you download it on your HD. If they going to do next gen they need to do it right. Another good idea would be "complete remote play" meaning you can remote play your system and stream your entire library of games. If they cant do BC they should use that disk data install to give us a comparable digital verson of the PS1-PS3 game. If Sony can do all that I have no problem getting a PS5 first than an Xbox Series X later on because I'm heavily invested in Sony products VS Microsoft. I only own 3 Xbox One games and the rest is gamepass vs the 50 disks between PS3/PS4 games I physically have and the shit ton of digital PS4 games.


----------



## ZoNtendo (May 29, 2020)

I never had a Playstation, this might change if the specs & the games are good


----------



## xs4all (May 29, 2020)

Any bet they are going to spend the first half just talking about how many million triangles, then the second half, more triangles.

None the less, this will be interesting.

Reference:
Unreal 5 tech demo.


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 29, 2020)

ZoNtendo said:


> I never had a Playstation



WAT


----------



## Rahkeesh (May 29, 2020)

Still a white controller, just with barely any light on it.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 29, 2020)

ZoNtendo said:


> I never had a Playstation, this might change if the specs & the games are good


So you've never seen a trophy pop up - go youtube and experience the beautiful sound of one


----------



## Bedel (May 29, 2020)

Nice! 3 and 4th of June will also be the Anime expo, and it's said to be streamed online this time, so it will be a nice day for people like me.

Edit: oooh I was wrong, anime expo is in July


----------



## Teletron1 (May 29, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I always found it incredibly weird to dump the whole entire game from the disk to the HD. If I wanted to do that I would have just bought digital the point of the disk was not to use that much of your HD space
> 
> things have changed game files will be reduced because they no longer need to have the same data written 5 to 10x to the custom ssd so the disc will be the download file and key , this whole console is about loading times in less than 3 seconds
> 
> ...


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 29, 2020)

Bedel said:


> Nice! 3 and 4th of June will also be the Anime expo, and it's said to be streamed online this time, so it will be a nice day for people like me.
> 
> Edit: oooh I was wrong, anime expo is in July



Nobody cares.


----------



## Xzi (May 29, 2020)

Neat, excited to (hopefully) see what the console itself looks like.  An Elden Ring gameplay reveal would be amazing too, but I'm not holding my breath.  Confirmation that PS4 games will get a performance boost on PS5 would also be nice.


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 29, 2020)

This is my total guess what will happen price wise Two models

$599 - Plays PS1-PS5 games, maybe bigger storage
$499 - Plays PS4+PS5 games, maybe less storage

Only thing is , I just don't know if PS3's architecture can be added to any console.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 29, 2020)

nice to see there is actually a black controller. depending what games will be available at launch will determine if i get one at launch or not. price is of no importance only *GAMES *matter


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 29, 2020)

No questions for me. My brain is rest until they reveal everything next time. No bother to guess.


----------



## Ericzander (May 29, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> So you've never seen a trophy pop up - go youtube and experience the beautiful sound of one


My first trophy popped in December of 2015 and the rest is history.


----------



## JFizDaWiz (May 29, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> This is my total guess what will happen price wise Two models
> 
> $599 - Plays PS1-PS5 games, maybe bigger storage
> $499 - Plays PS4+PS5 games, maybe less storage
> ...



if I could play PS3 games without having to use PS3 controller I would be sooooo happy. One of the worst controllers I’ve ever used.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 29, 2020)

Prans said:


> View attachment 211117​
> PlayStation has been pretty tight-lipped about its next-gen console, with only its controller, logo and some spec details unveiled. However, we will finally learn (a bit) more about the PS5.
> 
> Jim Ryan, the President & CEO of Sony Interactive Entertainment, announced via a PlayStation Blog post today that a digital showcase about the games launching on the console will air next week. The event which will run for "a bit more than an hour" to introduce "the next generation of games" from various game studios.
> ...



come on guys, spell it with me!
*H
Y
P
E
!
!*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ZoNtendo said:


> I never had a Playstation, this might change if the specs & the games are good


Same here- PS5 is going to be my first Playstation console as a nintendo guy. hope it delivers!!!


----------



## pedro702 (May 29, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I hope they answer the top questions
> 
> Is the VR Head Set going to be compatible with the PS5
> Is the Vita still going to be relevant with the PS5
> ...


i van awnser you for the vita part lol, the vita was discontinued, you cant make even cartridges for new games since last year february so why would they add any vita thing since they discontinued the entire thing in 2019?


----------



## yoyoyo69 (May 29, 2020)

I'm confident it won't be worse than Xbox unveil.


----------



## Dartz150 (May 29, 2020)

They better ship it at launch with at least 1TB optical drive storage and at leas 256 for SSD, unless they plan to sell you these "separately" as it always ends. I'm mostly interested in the launch price, I really regret having bought the PS4 at launch and this time maybe I'll wait a year or two.


----------



## Goku1992A (May 29, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> i van awnser you for the vita part lol, the vita was discontinued, you cant make even cartridges for new games since last year february so why would they add any vita thing since they discontinued the entire thing in 2019?



I was thinking about the remote play option maybe they can remap something with L2 and R2 so you can play it. The vita had some untapped potential but Sony never utilized it correctly. 



Teletron1 said:


> things have changed game files will be reduced because they no longer need to have the same data written 5 to 10x to the custom ssd so the disc will be the download file and key , this whole console is about loading times in less than 3 seconds



I hate it because some games are like almost 100gb so that takes up a good 25% of my HD I have the launch 500gb the whole point of the disk was to preserve your HD space. They should give you the option if you wanna wait with the load times on the disk or dump your game to increase load times


----------



## pedro702 (May 29, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I was thinking about the remote play option maybe they can remap something with L2 and R2 so you can play it. The vita had some untapped potential but Sony never utilized it correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it because some games are like almost 100gb so that takes up a good 25% of my HD I have the launch 500gb the whole point of the disk was to preserve your HD space. They should give you the option if you wanna wait with the load times on the disk or dump your game to increase load times


preety sure games are codded to work with hdd or in ps5 sdd speeds, or else they would stutter like hell and back on sounds and world building.

you cant just code a game that expects the speed to read a file be x and then make it take 10x and expect it to work, specialy on next gen, where all games will use sdd speed as expected read time for frames and object loading.Also im not sure if ps4 or xbo drives were even meant to be constant spinning at top speed for long periods of times  like they do on instals, they may not be designed that way.


----------



## DbGt (May 29, 2020)

i bet they will announce a new uncharted game, probably also god of war, or gta 6


----------



## Goku1992A (May 29, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> preety sure games are codded to work with hdd or in ps5 sdd speeds, or else they would stutter like hell and back on sounds and world building.
> 
> you cant just code a game that expects the speed to read a file be x and then make it take 10x and expect it to work, specialy on next gen, where all games will use sdd speed as expected read time for frames and object loading.Also im not sure if ps4 or xbo drives were even meant to be constant spinning at top speed for long periods of times  like they do on instals, they may not be designed that way.



I understand I guess for me it was a pain to be limited on my physical disks it's almost Sony wants you to go all digital. I cant play a game like I used to on my PS2 or PS3 because I have to delete an installed game off my HJD and then wait for the game to load to the point it is playable also I still have to wait for whatever game update it is.

I hated GT Sport for that that game took up a good chunk of my HD



DANTENDO said:


> Yes the uncharted series can't die its like a nintendos mario



Hmm I thought 4 was the last one  I thought they finished with the series I hope there is a new Killzone game.. Same thing with GOW I thought that was all done unless they going to use his son idk how much they can continue with GOW.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 29, 2020)

DbGt said:


> i bet they will announce a new uncharted game, probably also god of war, or gta 6


Yes the uncharted series can't die its like a nintendos mario


----------



## Imparasite (May 29, 2020)

here’s my money sony take it my body is ready for it lol


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 29, 2020)

DbGt said:


> i bet they will announce a new uncharted game, probably also god of war, or gta 6



There is probably about God of War. They are definitely working on it for PS5. Dont know if they are working on it for PS4 as well.

For a new uncharted game.. I believe that it will continue into PS5. Loved those games since PS3 and PS4. Can't wait!


----------



## yoyoyo69 (May 29, 2020)

huma_dawii said:


> Okay... i bet the wont even show the console. xD





Goku1992A said:


> I hope they answer the top questions
> 
> Is the VR Head Set going to be compatible with the PS5
> Is the Vita still going to be relevant with the PS5
> ...



I thought they had said VR headset would be a while back , but I'm probably wrong, unles they intend to support both the old and new headset (I doubt it, Sony will want everyone buying the new one) This will be strange though, as the Kinect bundle was one of the main killers of Xbox One (I know headset will be separate, but still the cots is high)

Vita is dead, Sony don't care, I don't even know if they will ever bother with another attempt, they may be forced to.

Dualshock 4 Controller  support unlikely

Yes, we already install data now, it is practically garuanteed now, due to the amount of data required to be processed, but more so because they have boasted so much about "ma sp33d"

I've come to realise the PS4 and Xbox One are still very hot and fairly loud running. Due to the PS3 and Xbox 360 being big fails in this department, so nothing has been made of it. Previous gens were never this bad. I don;t think I have ever had a console fail until the PS3 Xbox 360 gen, then several.

Technically, they should be able to support all previous gens, as it's Sony, I doubt they will, what;s going in our favour is Microsoft are doing really well in this department, this should pressure Sony.

PS Now should have many more games, I've heard it's bad from a lot, I've heard some say it's ok, but I don't use it so don't know.

I agree with you, good questions which need addressing, but I really think they'll have a much better unveil than Microsoft, decent content (obviously not a lot, as they need to maintain momentum up to launch, but enough and good quality). I expect them to give a good amount of info on specs, but as the Xbox is more powerful, I expect them to detract and talk constantly about the SSD and exaggerate about how much difference it makes.

Rather than boring everyone with bull, they should concentrate on their strengths - good games.


----------



## DbGt (May 29, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> There is probably about God of War. They are definitely working on it for PS5. Dont know if they are working on it for PS4 as well.
> 
> For a new uncharted game.. I believe that it will continue into PS5. Loved those games since PS3 and PS4. Can't wait!



They are definitely working on those 3 games for next gen consoles, and im almost 100% sure we will see at least 1 of them announced next week.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (May 29, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> When they first started digital games dumb me thought digital would be cheaper than physical. I mean they're cutting out the middle man they don't have to manufacture any discs so I thought for sure it'd be $10 cheaper at least and go down in prices faster. The opposite is true, physical is cheaper and go down in prices faster. That is why I prefer physical, if they would stop being greedy and make digital cheaper then I'll go digital.



This was my qualm years back. They save a lot in production and distribution, but put the price up? It was a joke, they've gotten better but still over priced, at least the sales are better now.



Jayinem81 said:


> This is my total guess what will happen price wise Two models
> 
> $599 - Plays PS1-PS5 games, maybe bigger storage
> $499 - Plays PS4+PS5 games, maybe less storage
> ...



This doesn't make sense, if anything it would look like this:

$499 - Plays PS1- PS3 + PS5 games (not PS4)
$599 - Plays PS1- PS5 games, maybe more storage

But I think they will apply backwards compatibility to all models. The PS3 screwed the pooch in the past, this si the onmly model they will have any difficulty with backwards compatibility.

PS4 will run games as standard, it's practically the same hardware.

PS1 and PS2 can be run however they like, they're already emulated on current hardware.

PS3 is a different architecture, but it was also a powerful and unique system, so emulation is difficult. Games which were ported to PS4 should be fine, others would need work, unless Sony emulate them (they have the source code for the O/S, etc.)


----------



## Pipistrele (May 29, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Nobody cares.


I do actually, animexpo is dope


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 29, 2020)

yoyoyo69 said:


> This was my qualm years back. They save a lot in production and distribution, but put the price up? It was a joke, they've gotten better but still over priced, at least the sales are better now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well to me what you're suggesting doesn't make sense. The PS4 architecture is practically identical to the PS5, while the PS3 is a totally unique architecture that will be a pain in the ass to bring back, and you think they're going to charge less for that? I won't be surprised if there is no PS3 backwards compatibility at all. It could just be PS4-PS5 and that's it, or maybe they decide to throw in PS2 and PS1 because it's not difficult. We'll see.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pipistrele said:


> I do actually, animexpo is dope



That's great, go make a topic about anime this isn't it.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 29, 2020)

Inject it into my fucking veins. Here we go!


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2020)

I have edited my comment mwhahahahah


----------



## Goku1992A (May 29, 2020)

yoyoyo69 said:


> I thought they had said VR headset would be a while back , but I'm probably wrong, unles they intend to support both the old and new headset (I doubt it, Sony will want everyone buying the new one) This will be strange though, as the Kinect bundle was one of the main killers of Xbox One (I know headset will be separate, but still the cots is high)
> 
> Vita is dead, Sony don't care, I don't even know if they will ever bother with another attempt, they may be forced to.
> 
> ...



That would suck to spend so much money on a VR headset if it couldn't be carried over to the PS5. It's going to suck if you cant use your old controllers on the PS5 I remember the PS3 you could use the PS4 controller via usb and I think Bluetooth if you was on a certain firmware update controllers are super expensive it would be nice if you can use your older ones for more controller support.   My PS4 is 6 years old I haven't played it in a while but I do remember due to old age it used to blow very loud after a hour of game play... my Xbox One fan is silent but then again I only had it for 9 months so it isn't a long time. 

I'm pretty sure they will be BC with the PS4 but I'm crossing my fingers for PS3 support if they cant give us the BC for PS3 they should atleast release a PS3 Classic with PS2 BC (this would be a sweet thing to do)... I had the free trial of PS Now and from what I remember it had a ton of PS3 games but hardly PS4 games and the PS4 games they did have 9/10 times you already had them if you had PS Plus. I just hope the PS5 will proide amazing games for the future and they work on thier PS+ and PS Now service.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 29, 2020)

last of us 2 for ps5


----------



## DANTENDO (May 29, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> last of us 2 for ps5


I'm playing it in a few weeks the ps4 pro is stil a beast


----------



## pedro702 (May 29, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Well to me what you're suggesting doesn't make sense. The PS4 architecture is practically identical to the PS5, while the PS3 is a totally unique architecture that will be a pain in the ass to bring back, and you think they're going to charge less for that? I won't be surprised if there is no PS3 backwards compatibility at all. It could just be PS4-PS5 and that's it, or maybe they decide to throw in PS2 and PS1 because it's not difficult. We'll see.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


preety sure they already said backwards compat is only with ps4, there is no ps1,ps2,ps3 backwards compat at all.

they will keep using psnow  for older games probably.


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 29, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> preety sure they already said backwards compat is only with ps4, there is no ps1,ps2,ps3 backwards compat at all.
> 
> they will keep using psnow  for older games probably.



Link? nothing's really been confirmed about PS5 other than PS4 b/c AFAIK, and the controller.

Actually probably right because of licensing problems.


----------



## pedro702 (May 29, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Link? nothing's really been confirmed about PS5 other than PS4 b/c AFAIK, and the controller.
> 
> Actually probably right because of licensing problems.


afaik they dont need licenses to make ps5 read ps1 discs and play them, since there are clone consoles right now like polymega who do that, so its not about that, is more about them wanting to make it at all, they dont get any money from BC so they would only loose dev time making it and gain almost nohting, xbox needs licenses from developers becuase xboxone backwards compat is totaly diferent, they mod the iso so it plays on the console, and the iso itself is on microsoft servers and the disc is just drm so without internet there is no backwards compat on xb1, obviously psnow  needs licensing since they need files on servers and gain money from the program.

if you made an emulator that plays physical diswcs you dont need to ask for permission from devs or else polymega would be illegal and all clone consoles too.


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 29, 2020)

Yeah it was just a dev talking about it, nothing concrete.


Sony confirmed that the “majority of the 4,000+ PS4 titles will be played on the PS5” in a March 18 blog post, but the company hasn’t said anything about its game library from older consoles. There’s still room for Sony to surprise gamers with a beefy PS5 back catalog of older games come launch, but that doesn't seem likely. "As a gamer, it’s hard to figure out what’s the big deal with this,” Jutras said. “How come PS5 isn’t backward compatible with PS4, 3, 2, 1?"


The explanation is a dry one involving licensing laws.

“As a developer however, I can see where some legal stuff could get a bit blurry, especially if the goal is to have those older gamers sold in some stores,” Jutras said. “Some companies don’t exist anymore and licenses of those titles might not be so easy to figure out. I also understand that older consoles might have some form of hardware [digital rights management] that could prevent newer consoles from reading older disks.”

https://www.inverse.com/gaming/ps5-backward-compatibility-games-features


----------



## pedro702 (May 29, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Yeah it was just a dev talking about it, nothing concrete.


the imcompatible games is probably due to codding errors and not licenses like i said poymega reads ps1 discs no problem and its legit item sold on usa and will be sold worldwide, if that was illegal it would have been blocked easily, some for retron consoles that read cartridges and use emulators and i bet 90% of the companys are dead lol, but yeah their dvd drives might not be able to even read older discs but that is a diferent story.

https://www.polymega.com/


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 29, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> This is my total guess what will happen price wise Two models
> 
> $599 - Plays PS1-PS5 games, maybe bigger storage
> $499 - Plays PS4+PS5 games, maybe less storage
> ...



I'm getting deja vu on that top one...


----------



## scomex23 (May 29, 2020)

RIDGEEEE RAAAACEEEERR!!!!


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 29, 2020)

I posted this in the first page, but it got deleted because video only post.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

They are going to make a game based off the Giant Enemy Crab ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHH and it's going to sell 5x GTA V.


----------



## teamlocust (May 29, 2020)

Lol what do you play then?


----------



## CactusMan (May 29, 2020)

teamlocust said:


> Lol what do you play then?


The pretty woman.
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/sony-announces-ps2-launch-date-and-price/1100-2568701/


----------



## moto4mods (May 29, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> You were first but could of guaranteed it by just typing a shorter msg saying ps5 will slaughter all


Your snide and disrespectful.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 29, 2020)

moto4mods said:


> Your snide and disrespectful.


What the heck are you on about


----------



## CactusMan (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Pipistrele (May 29, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> That's great, go make a topic about anime this isn't it.


Playstation is historically an anime console, so why making a redundant thread if we can discuss it here =)


----------



## CactusMan (May 29, 2020)

We have Coronas disease give me ac divorcde


----------



## hamohamo (May 30, 2020)

Awesome this time they will talk about the console's wifi capability for 45 minutes and spend the rest of the time talking about the ultra powerful fan technology used in military equipment.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 30, 2020)

scomex23 said:


> RIDGEEEE RAAAACEEEERR!!!!


Daytona USA and Scud Race were better


----------



## geodeath (May 30, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I hope they answer the top questions
> 
> Is the VR Head Set going to be compatible with the PS5
> Is the Vita still going to be relevant with the PS5
> ...



1. Whether VR would be compatible needs to be addressed but i do not see a showstopper there, it is just a usb camera and a breakout box with the headset. Should be fine
2. I do not think the Vita will be relevant going forward
3. DS4 controllers 'should' be compatible apart from the new features the new controller has
4. Installing data will be mandatory as the games will utilise the super fast NVMEs of both the Ps5 & Xbox Series X as temporary memory and insta-swap games as well as devs counting on it for quick asset loading.
5. Judging by the PS4 shoddy engineering when it comes to construction/noise/thermal behaviour, i would not hold my breath for a silent ps5.
6. Again, going by previous standards, not much. Hopefully they will change this
7. They said they 'believe' that a vast majority will be available. This does not sound like 100% to me... Lets wait and see. MS already confirmed 100% of Xbox One titles as well as all previously BC working titles from previous gens.
8. Remains to be seen if there is going to be a raise in prices

Just my 0,02 based on what is said already and what i expect given current standards

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayinem81 said:


> This is my total guess what will happen price wise Two models
> 
> $599 - Plays PS1-PS5 games, maybe bigger storage
> $499 - Plays PS4+PS5 games, maybe less storage
> ...



They have already ducked out of full BC. Do not expect any BC before the PS4 and even then, they are not even promising full PS4 BC compatibility. I would not hold my breath.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayinem81 said:


> Yeah it was just a dev talking about it, nothing concrete.
> 
> 
> Sony confirmed that the “majority of the 4,000+ PS4 titles will be played on the PS5” in a March 18 blog post, but the company hasn’t said anything about its game library from older consoles. There’s still room for Sony to surprise gamers with a beefy PS5 back catalog of older games come launch, but that doesn't seem likely. "As a gamer, it’s hard to figure out what’s the big deal with this,” Jutras said. “How come PS5 isn’t backward compatible with PS4, 3, 2, 1?"
> ...



They said they are 'expecting' the 4000 games to be played. When Sony uses ifs and buts, you know its not going to be all, just to start with. Sony tends to promise features they never really materialise. Took them years to add the early start game while installing for most games to go to the title screen with no option to click anything (lol)


----------



## anhminh (May 30, 2020)

Pipistrele said:


> Playstation is historically an anime console, so why making a redundant thread if we can discuss it here =)


We already disowned Playstation from Anime council ever since they decided to censor anime tiddy.


----------



## Teletron1 (May 30, 2020)

I would be slightly disappointed if there is no full backwards compatibility

PS5 patent being able to "interpret" the CPUs of previous-gen PlayStation consoles this was talked about from Sony they also talked about a similar thing what the Series X does with PS3 games 

Also this new console generation was suppose to have digital transfer rights where you can trade with friends/people and also a borrow system to loan .. this is something both companies have been silent about and silently the gaming industry has been pushing Digital because it kills the used market and will keep profits higher but in the blink of and eye your collection could be gone fingers crossed something good happens for the consumer


----------



## Ryan Warren (May 30, 2020)

I just hope the rumors about the new Harry Potter RPG are true and it gets shown as one of the games for ps5. For those wandering its made by avalanche software and you can find some pictures that look like parts of it from their studio.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 30, 2020)

that's not a black controller they just have the lights out the lying bastards!


----------



## yoyoyo69 (May 30, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Well to me what you're suggesting doesn't make sense. The PS4 architecture is practically identical to the PS5, while the PS3 is a totally unique architecture that will be a pain in the ass to bring back, and you think they're going to charge less for that? I won't be surprised if there is no PS3 backwards compatibility at all. It could just be PS4-PS5 and that's it, or maybe they decide to throw in PS2 and PS1 because it's not difficult. We'll see.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



You've disagreed with me, then posted exactly what I said, contradiction?

Obviously PS3 is different architecture, did you select only the parts of my post you wanted?

PS4 is basically the same system as PS5, but lower spec. Difference is it is still selling, hardware and software.

All I said was what I thought was most likely and I still think this.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pedro702 said:


> preety sure they already said backwards compat is only with ps4, there is no ps1,ps2,ps3 backwards compat at all.
> 
> they will keep using psnow  for older games probably.



This is a very strong possibility, they've had terrible uptake of this service, they need to do all they can to get people using it, or be left behind.


----------



## Tony_93 (May 30, 2020)

> PlayStation has been pretty tight-lipped about its next-gen console



The company's name is Sony btw...


----------



## mightymuffy (May 30, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> ..probably due to codding errors...


Ey up, pedro is back codding us again! 
Not correct anyway pedro: there's a lot more to the whole licensing etc as the post above yours said, and the polymega machine, well that means nothing here.. there's little point explaining it all over again (I'm sure there's umpteen other threads on here for that)
I would expect to see a PS1/2 catalogue on the PS5 similar (if not exactly the same) as what the PS4 offers, maybe not at launch, but soon after - but if MS are pushing their BC so hard then Sony can't afford to rest on their laurels too long there.

Anyway - next week? Bring it on! I found MS's choice of showing off 3rd party, unfinished, multplatform games as their big-ish reveal rather silly, at best: Sony hits us with 1st party games next week, fires a few big franchise names off (maybe a couple of trailers too) and bam, contest over before the consoles even launch (again..)


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 30, 2020)

the word on the net now is the console is shaped like a pyramid


----------



## RichardTheKing (May 31, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Holy hell its about time we get some info about the ps5. Now the main thing i need to know when do preorders start and whos taking my god damn money.


...Really? Pre-ordering? When will people learn pre-orders are inherently anti-customer? It's not like there'll be a shortage of units, or any interesting/worthwhile titles at or soon after launch.


----------



## Archangel22 (May 31, 2020)

Has there even been a great launch lineup? Wait a year or 2. The hype for every gen is peaking but the exclusives are just meh. Gone is metal gear. Gran turismo alsways comes at the mid point. Uncharted is there anymore needed to really wow? God of war just came out. Tomb raider isn’t the hit it used to be even if the last few were ok. Sure have the hype for the game lineups but out of that entire hour I bet people to say looks good but could’ve been better just like Microsoft got


----------



## pedro702 (May 31, 2020)

RichardTheKing said:


> ...Really? Pre-ordering? When will people learn pre-orders are inherently anti-customer? It's not like there'll be a shortage of units, or any interesting/worthwhile titles at or soon after launch.


whats worse is nowadays people pre order games on digital stores like shop,psn and xboxlive lol and they dont even get anything out of it...


----------



## Teletron1 (May 31, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> whats worse is nowadays people pre order games on digital stores like shop,psn and xboxlive lol and they dont even get anything out of it...


Well that’s not entirely true maybe like a tiny % offer free content for preorders and on physical Nintendo on its games has limited free give away a like pin sets but yes no other reason to preorder unless they offer you something like a $$$ discount


----------



## weatMod (May 31, 2020)

HylianBran said:


> "The PlayStation 5 500GB console will be priced at just $500 at launch, while the PlayStation 5 2TB console will be priced at $700 at launch."
> I needed something to say so I could say that I'm first, but somebody probably already beat me.


so $200 for  1.5 TB storage increace
 is $ony becoming Apple now


----------



## CosmoAquanaut (May 31, 2020)

Prans said:


> View attachment 211117​
> 
> oh man, now I'm really hypped


----------



## Teletron1 (May 31, 2020)

What’s up with Major Turkish retailer posting PS5 details?

Ps2-PS5 sorry PSX  no Parappa for You
https://www.hepsiburada.com/staticpage/755668107574384


----------



## depaul (May 31, 2020)

Poor Nintendo... Can't stand a chance in the field of technology against giants


----------



## smf (Jun 1, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I always found it incredibly weird to dump the whole entire game from the disk to the HD. If I wanted to do that I would have just bought digital the point of the disk was not to use that much of your HD space



The point of discs is you can wrap them up and give them as birthday and christmas presents.
And not everyone has bandwidth to download 50gb games.
They also look good on a shelf.


----------



## wartutor (Jun 1, 2020)

RichardTheKing said:


> ...Really? Pre-ordering? When will people learn pre-orders are inherently anti-customer? It's not like there'll be a shortage of units, or any interesting/worthwhile titles at or soon after launch.


Really if my frigging memory serves me correctly "and im pretty fucking sure it does" the last 2 gens maybe 3 have sold out pre-release and they were sold for 3x as much before the holidays. But go ahead and sit on ur hands and judge me for securing something i want



depaul said:


> Poor Nintendo... Can't stand a chance in the field of technology against giants



Really poor nintendo...are u kidding me. Nintendo could easily put the money in to research and develop a real system. But why do that when mario can run on the equilivalant of a fuckin watch . Dont get me wrong i love nintendo but there cheap and pander to the younger and nostalgic crowd more than the serious gamer


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 1, 2020)

depaul said:


> Poor Nintendo... Can't stand a chance in the field of technology against giants


they don't even care anymore they aren't competing they just do what they have always done and that's whatever the fuck they want. that's why they didn't even bother to make a console this time just a handheld that can be played on the tv as well


----------



## Enzovexx (Jun 1, 2020)

THIS IS EARTH-SHATTERING


----------



## Fugelmir (Jun 1, 2020)

PS just announced on twitter that it was being delayed thanks to the BLM riots.

https://twitter.com/PlayStation/status/1267525525825900549


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)

What!? Nooooo!


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 1, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> What!? Nooooo!



Riots thats why they pushed it back


----------



## DuoForce (Jun 1, 2020)

Of course the event is delayed.  Fucking Sony


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 1, 2020)

Stupid riots.. No wonder most human being are the corruption!


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Jun 1, 2020)

weatMod said:


> so $200 for  1.5 TB storage increace
> is $ony becoming Apple now


 go check the price of a 2tb ssd for me real quick


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 1, 2020)

Aaaah another delay, days go very fast with the shutdown anyway lol


----------



## Imparasite (Jun 1, 2020)

good job sony for killing the mood and the hype of
million people. delay delay delay post poned thats sony for you


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)

The one distraction we could have had during these times and it's been delayed? Boy that sure is something


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 1, 2020)

I still dont understand why Sony and Microsoft dont delay everything until June 2021 .... most people (not me) already burned their stimulus money on more important needs 40 million people are unemployed and we have shit ton of riots... Covid-19 

Doesn't make sense logically to release this year


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 1, 2020)

For those unaware a George Floyd memoriam service is being held on June 4th.

I think they made the right decision.


----------



## GenNaz (Jun 1, 2020)

Good call.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 1, 2020)

That's disappointing.


----------



## Quarions (Jun 1, 2020)

Sony are scared of The Big Master SEGA!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)

They probably want to talk about the controller.
 in the UE5 trailer they casually drop that the ps5 controller can convey sensations to the player ( can't remember the exact words ), more than just the rumble.

It's likely that the white area of the controller is one of those surfaces like they have in tablets and phones for blind people that deforms according to what's onscreen etc
idk what it's called
So the player can feel the surfaces the character is touching in the game and all that.
With how much of a big deal they're making with the controller I feel like it makes sense.

If they market it right it can generate a lot of positive press, nintendo changed the rumble a bit and it turned a lot of heads, imagine what this could do.
But it's Sony... Probably they'll find a way to make it look boring, they always go the extra mile to look "mature" and avoid being compared to Nintendo...
( I wish they would let the PlayStation have fun colorful games again like on the ps1)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 1, 2020)

Playstation Wants to show us games? WHAT DOES THE CONSOLE LOOK LIKE!?


----------



## GenNaz (Jun 1, 2020)

Fugelmir said:


> IKR


His record doesn't excuse the knee in the neck. He wasn't acting aggressive or resisting arrest.


----------



## Bedel (Jun 1, 2020)

Yeah I also agree about it. It's not the moment nor the day.


----------



## Quarions (Jun 1, 2020)

GenNaz said:


> His record doesn't excuse the knee in the neck. He wasn't acting aggressive or resisting arrest.


Both were POS.

Only the people who are ready to be killed can kill.

he did an agressive robbery with a deadly weapon. It’s pretty much saying all.


----------



## The Frenchman (Jun 1, 2020)

x65943 said:


> That all black controller looks really nice!


except it's not black at all... It's the same white controller we've seen look at the video version of this tease, if it was black the logos in the buttons wouldn't appear darker than the buttons itself.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 1, 2020)

awh. oh well, i can always wait


----------



## Fugelmir (Jun 1, 2020)

GenNaz said:


> His record doesn't excuse the knee in the neck. He wasn't acting aggressive or resisting arrest.



"...then he ordered him to step out. Floyd then “actively resisted being handcuffed,” the statement reads."

I'm not saying the officer was right, but there are conflicting reports on how aggressive he was during his interaction with the police.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 1, 2020)

KooPako said:


> But it's Sony... Probably they'll find a way to make it look boring, they always go the extra mile to look "mature" and avoid being compared to Nintendo...
> ( I wish they would let the PlayStation have fun colorful games again like on the ps1)


i'd agree but in sony's defense, most of the people that played a ps1 back then are pretty grown up now and would want more mature stories and gameplay


----------



## ByteBite (Jun 1, 2020)

Sure didn't take long for this comments thread to go in _that_ direction.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 1, 2020)

Viri said:


> Jesus, this is who they're rioting about? Looks to me like he was a menace to society. Judging by his rap sheet, he would have probably ended up dead, if the cops didn't get to him first.


Yeah all that's a thing but He'S BlAcK And HE WaS kiLlED By a pOLiCE OFFICer SO He'S tHe sAiNt AND tHe pOlIcE aRE EVIl evEn thOUGh he Had A cRImInAl REcoRD In THE pAST!!!!!!!!


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 1, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I still dont understand why Sony and Microsoft dont delay everything until June 2021 .... most people (not me) already burned their stimulus money on more important needs 40 million people are unemployed and we have shit ton of riots... Covid-19
> 
> Doesn't make sense logically to release this year


Hey America, 
You're not the only ones on this planet
Sincerely
Everyone without an orangehead idiot president


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 1, 2020)

wurstpistole said:


> Hey America,
> You're not the only ones on this planet
> Sincerely
> Everyone without an orangehead idiot president


orange man bad


----------



## Fugelmir (Jun 1, 2020)

Viri said:


> Jesus, this is who they're rioting about? Looks to me like he was a menace to society. Judging by his rap sheet, he would have probably ended up dead, if the cops didn't get to him first.



I'm not saying the guy deserved to die or be mourned, but civilization is being destroyed in his name.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 1, 2020)

Please stay on topic, if you want to discuss politcal issues, please keep it in the politics section.


----------



## GenNaz (Jun 1, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Yeah all that's a thing but He'S BlAcK And HE WaS kiLlED By a pOLiCE OFFICer SO He'S tHe sAiNt AND tHe pOlIcE aRE EVIl evEn thOUGh he Had A cRImInAl REcoRD In THE pAST!!!!!!!!


He served his time. It doesn't give the police a license to kill after the fact. He ought to have been arrested, not brutalized.  



64bitmodels said:


> orange man bad


There it is.


----------



## Fugelmir (Jun 1, 2020)

Joe88 said:


> Please stay on topic, if you want to discuss politcal issues, please keep it in the politics section.




It wasn't me.  They did it.  Injecting politics into my hobbies again.


----------



## GenNaz (Jun 1, 2020)

Fugelmir said:


> It wasn't me.  They did it.  Injecting politics into my hobbies again.


Unfortunately for you your hobbies are shared by more than just White Canadians.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 1, 2020)

Fugelmir said:


> It wasn't me.  They did it.  Injecting politics into my hobbies again.


Video games: *are a form of escapism*
Sony: hEy So WoUldNT it bE a good IdEa to INjEct polITiCS aND REaL iSsUes iNto A fORm Of medIA tHaT'S MAde PurElY to geT aWAY frOM thOse SAid iSSUeS?


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 1, 2020)

Honestly, respect for Sony for delaying the event. Same with Google for the Android 11 beta. 

There's bigger issues than a console reveal that need to be tackled rn.


----------



## GenNaz (Jun 1, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Video games: *are a form of escapism*
> Sony: hEy So WoUldNT it bE a good IdEa to INjEct polITiCS aND REaL iSsUes iNto A fORm Of medIA tHaT'S MAde PurElY to geT aWAY frOM thOse SAid iSSUeS?


lmao at these EpicGamer tears
Did Sony come to your home and steal all your other video games? I'm sure you can play something else while you bury your head in the sand.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 1, 2020)

the world is more than the damn usa? who cares what is happening, i sure dont, sony isnt even a usa based company, they should just left the date  alone, then what? something happens on another random country and gets delayed again? ffs.

The worst part is they didnt even put another date ... so im guessing it wont even be this month anymore.


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 1, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> the world is more than the damn usa? who cares qhat is happening and sony isnt even a usa company, they should just left it alone, then waht something happens on a random country and gets delayed again? ffs.


This is a worldwide issue. Also, the last time I checked Sony sold more PS4s in the USA than in Japan.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 1, 2020)

wurstpistole said:


> Hey America,
> You're not the only ones on this planet
> Sincerely
> Everyone without an orangehead idiot president



A good 50% of revenue comes from the USA even without the riots it's still not a good time to release the PS5/Series X because of the covid-19 and the economical damage. Game sales is going to be super weak and etc..etc.. even game development would be half assed due to the "social distancing:" this isn't a good year for anything I wish they wait so we can have better games. Even if PS5/Series X does continue to release this year game development is going to be very limited because of restrictions.


----------



## Viri (Jun 1, 2020)

Joe88 said:


> Please stay on topic, if you want to discuss politcal issues, please keep it in the politics section.


Mod: Please stay on topic about Sony cancelling the event!
Users: Why did Sony cancel the event? Can we talk about why they cancelled the event?
Mod: NO DON'T TALK ABOUT THAT!


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 1, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> This is a worldwide issue. Also, the last time I checked Sony sold more PS4s in the USA than in Japan.


riots arent a worldwide issue, american problems , arent worldide problems lol.Most americans just think so.

Also usa has 328 millions people
japan has 126 million people, its easy to outsell a product in a  country where you have almost 3 times the population...


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 1, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> riots arent a worldwide issue, just americans to think their porblems, are worldide problems lol.
> 
> Also usa has 328 millions people
> japan has 126 million people, its easy to outsell a product in a  country where you have almost 3 times the population...


You don't get the point... do you?

If population mattered than the Vita would've sold better in the US than in Japan. Point is, they have a significant audience in the US. Running a console reveal in the middle of all of this is a bit disrespectful. Don't you agree?


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Jun 1, 2020)

This reminds me a lot of when Nintendo delayed their direct over the recent earthquakes. Entitled fans getting mad that they wont see their new vidya a week early.


----------



## Viri (Jun 1, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> This is a worldwide issue.


No it's not. Cov19 is a global event, which killed thousands. One thug getting killed by a cop isn't a world wide issue.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 1, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> You don't get the point... do you?
> 
> If population mattered than the Vita would've sold better in the US than in Japan. Point is, they have a significant audience in the US. Running a console reveal in the middle of all of this is a bit disrespectful. Don't you agree?


ps4 actualy sold more in europe by that logic then they shouldnt have cared since their bigger sales were on a diferent continent...

vita sold more on japan becuase it had alot of games that were never translated to english and released, also japan loves their portable consoles becuase theiy are always on the move.


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 1, 2020)

Viri said:


> No it's not. Cov19 is a global event, which killed thousands. One thug getting killed by a cop isn't a world wide issue.


Uh, it kinda is? Considering the protests that have happened in the UK, Germany, New Zealand, etc.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pedro702 said:


> ps4 actualy sold more in europe by that logic then they shouldnt have cared since their bigger sales were on a diferent continent...
> 
> vita sold more on japan becuase it had alot of games that were never translated to english and released, also japan loves their portable consoles becuase theiy are always on the move.


Stop dodging the point... they have a significant chunk of the US marketshare for videogame consoles. It may just be a little bit insensitive to do a console reveal whilst the nation is protesting. 

Jesus this just reminds me of the entitled Nintendo fans who bitched about a direct getting delayed due to an earthquake that happened in Japan...


----------



## Viri (Jun 1, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> Uh, it kinda is? Considering the protests that have happened in the UK, Germany, New Zealand, etc.


They were A-okay with doing this event when Cov-19 was still going on, but one thug gets killed, and they cancel it. Also, I have no idea why Europe is protesting an American issue, that's just dumb. Probably just an excuse to go looting, like they do here.

Also, I'm not whining about the event being cancelled, as I didn't give a shit about the event in the first place. I don't even own a PS4. I'm just here to laugh at Sony for cancelling their event due to a thug getting killed by cops. A guy who tried to rob a knocked up lady. Why are the martyrs always a thug?


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jun 1, 2020)

Xbox keeps on winning


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 1, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> what im i avoiding? lol i know what is happening and i dont care, and i bet if you made a poll without american votes, most people wouldnt really care at all becuase this is and always was an american issue, we dont go around looting becuase of a police guy murdering or whatever a vitim, they just get judged and put in jail if guilty, people dont go to the streets destroying stuff.


You're avoiding the point that y'know. Running a games console event whilst the country is in flames because of a racist attack is just a tad insensitive don't you think? Fucking hell you're just as bad as the Nintendo Direct fanboys who bitched about it being delayed because of an earthquake in Japan. 

Don't worry, it isn't postponed forever. It'll likely come soon. It's just that some people have more of a grip of reality than you currently do.


----------



## eriol33 (Jun 1, 2020)

Well, $500 is the price of new Switch during this period.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jun 1, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> You're avoiding the point that y'know. Running a games console event whilst the country is in flames because of a racist attack is just a tad insensitive don't you think? Fucking hell you're just as bad as the Nintendo Direct fanboys who bitched about it being delayed because of an earthquake in Japan.
> 
> Don't worry, it isn't postponed forever. It'll likely come soon. It's just that some people have more of a grip of reality than you currently do.



I dont think so. 

People are dying in Iraq 365 days out of the year

But that doesn't stop the western world. 

Its hypocrisy at the highest level


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 1, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> You're avoiding the point that y'know. Running a games console event whilst the country is in flames because of a racist attack is just a tad insensitive don't you think? Fucking hell you're just as bad as the Nintendo Direct fanboys who bitched about it being delayed because of an earthquake in Japan.
> 
> Don't worry, it isn't postponed forever. It'll likely come soon. It's just that some people have more of a grip of reality than you currently do.


so it wasnt insentive to reveal games console druing covid time like microsoft did and even sony did(well the controller and that boring vconference about ssd stuff) where it actualy kills more poeple but during racism protest is? i fail to see that logic at all.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 1, 2020)

Okay okay Sony, I maybe ....MAYBE get your reasoning for the delay... but 'until further notice'?? This was a big reveal, a new date would've eased the blow somewhat...


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 1, 2020)

mightymuffy said:


> Okay okay Sony, I maybe ....MAYBE get your reasoning for the delay... but 'until further notice'?? This was a big reveal, a new date would've eased the blow somewhat...


yeah if they said its on jun 10 or something, but for a latter date means peobably afew weeks :S


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 1, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> yeah if they said its on jun 10 or something, but for a letter date means peobably afew weeks :S


Yeah, and even if it is a few weeks, still give us an actual date - 'until further notice' sounds a bit like 'when we can be arsed'..... things aren't going too well in the world are they, better to give us a bit of something to look forward to - an actual new date, however far away, is something to look forward to/jot down in the calendar.... bad move Sony!


----------



## AlexMCS (Jun 1, 2020)

Sony yet again forgetting that there is a lot more to the world than the US.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 1, 2020)

AlexMCS said:


> Sony yet again forgetting that there is a lot more to the world than the US.


The thing is, this is BIG for Sony, this is the event they want the whole of the world's media covering, and that will simply not happen if they carry on with that date (most certainly not in the US for a start), whatever your views on what's happened are! 
So it's a good move (I'll not mention the lack of a new date a 3rd time.....oops! Too late!) in that respect.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 1, 2020)

would you guys STOP!?  why must we always fight?  I have the world events forum blocked, because it's too depressing.  I don't want to end up reading about it here.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 1, 2020)

AlexMCS said:


> Sony yet again forgetting that there is a lot more to the world than the US.


I don't think empathy is exclusive to Americans.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 1, 2020)

EA did the same thing with the Madden 21 first look. I don't agree with postponing these things. People need something positive to think about and look forward to. All this does is draw more attention to all of the negativity going on in the world. Good job Sony, now you've caused even more frustration.


----------



## tranceology3 (Jun 1, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Holy hell its about time we get some info about the ps5. Now the main thing i need to know when do preorders start and whos taking my god damn money.



Well, probably wont be any PS5s available as they all get looted before they get to the stores.


----------



## DbGt (Jun 1, 2020)

So the entire world should be stopped because 1 person was killed in 1 country? 

Dont see the logic here, and yeah, its pure hypocrisy. 1 country problem does not concern the entire world


----------



## Teletron1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Some terrible comments going back and forth let me open your eyes to why Sony back out, on the World Stage a few years back (15 to be exact ) a movement began in Europe about racism with Football to shed light on what’s been happening Henry from France and stars across the World United to tell the Story “Stand Up Speak Up” Sony is a Major Sponsor and Entity that stands against “Racism” 
So it’s not about a thug who deserved to die but abuse of Power because that’s why a society has laws and Judiciary system to protect and prohibit and unfortunately Racism is a World Wide issue  
We are the guardians of Earth and Life on this planet seriously its embarrassing


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 1, 2020)

Reasonable


----------



## ja42 (Jun 1, 2020)

I will buy ps5 slim and xbox s x slim in 2023 cheap and quiet and cfw will be out


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 2, 2020)

At this point, with how 2020 is going, both systems should just delay their launches to 2021, or 2022 if they want to be ABSOLUTELY SURE that nothing else will go wrong.

I have never seen everything in the world go to shit harder than it has in these past four months. I worked at a Walmart for four years up until early last month. I never came down with the coronavirus, and I've been just fine. Who knows, maybe I'm asymptomatic.

But everyone rioting, looting, and everything in between at this rate? This is like, the 5-7 times just in the last decade that shit like this happens. No one normal gives a shit about your skin color, and we couldn't give a rat's ass about "unconscious -ism" this or that.

You guys want affirmative action to get dismantled? Keep rioting and keep ruining people's lives who are just trying to make an honest living. I'm talking about your local barber shop, local grocery store, your local comic shop, whatever. Even the people working at Walmart, Best Buy, Target or other targets the "HURR DURR BIG CORPORATION BAD, FEDERAL GOVERNMENT GOOD" crowd like to attack don't deserve to get shit thrown at them while the police go and start joining the protestors in the streets like what happened up in Minneapolis.

No, I'm not minimizing the past, or any other fucking arguments you guys are going to try and twist my motherfucking words into. All life is inherently valuable by itself. But that doesn't excuse people's responsibility to do the right godforsaken thing. People. Notice I didn't say anything about someone's race, sex, gender, genetics, skin color, orientation, lifestyle, or whatever other category people on both sides of the aisle like to use to classify people.

If you still want to call me whatever after this, I don't care anymore. I'm not going to censor myself when it's become abundantly clear that a sizable segment of society is willing to destroy property to get the things that they want for nothing. I've always believed in a fair trade between two parties without any other interference from some bureaucrat who understands nothing of us regular people just trying to live our life.

Give me liberty or give me death!


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 2, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> This is a worldwide issue. Also, the last time I checked Sony sold more PS4s in the USA than in Japan.


source?


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 2, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> source?


This isn't 100% accurate but this is from the data as of last year


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 2, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> This isn't 100% accurate but this is from the data as of last year
> View attachment 211641 View attachment 211641


Dang. Well i guess we can thank ourselves for getting sony to where they are today


----------



## Xizix (Jun 2, 2020)

I don't even care about the specs or details, there is little that they could reveal that would change my mind about buying it. Every release had been a huge upgrade from it's predecessor, I trust Sony. Just go ahead and open up pre-orders.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 2, 2020)

Xizix said:


> I don't even care about the specs or details, there is little that they could reveal that would change my mind about buying it. Every release had been a huge upgrade from it's predecessor, I trust Sony. Just go ahead and open up pre-orders.


Just give me ps4 compatibility and good games and im a happy man
if they got rid of paid online id be an even happier man but thats never happening


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 2, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Dang. Well i guess we can thank ourselves for getting sony to where they are today



And also this trainwreck:



And also this career killer:

https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/events/adam-orths-always-on-twitter-gaffe


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 2, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> And also this trainwreck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also this as well:


 
Yeah sony really won that gen because they were the only competent ones 
The good games helped but that was the main reason


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 2, 2020)

Xizix said:


> I don't even care about the specs or details, there is little that they could reveal that would change my mind about buying it. Every release had been a huge upgrade from it's predecessor, I trust Sony. Just go ahead and open up pre-orders.



To be honest with you I wouldn't expect too much there was maybe a 25% increase from PS3-PS4 it wasn't the 90% increase from PS2-PS3. PS5/Seriex X talk about load time this and load time that but what about the games ? Sony is going to feel the pressure more because honestly there wasn't really that much diversity of gaming since PS2. PS3 - PS4 had some games but we had more games in PS2... we had (3) GTA games on PS2 and techncially (2) on the PS3- and (1() on the PS4. The more "pretty graphics" we get the longer it's going to take to make a game... and honestly some of the best games ever came from PS2 not to mention we wasn't swarmed in DLC and addons evreything was on this disk like it was supposed to be. Needed a new character you had to unlock him not buy them (unless you had a codebreaker) . Next Gen is like a cell phone it is nice to have but you don't really need it yet. But then again this is just my opion some people don't mind swapping consoles evrey 5 years. I thought they said the human eye cant see past 4K we are going to get to a point in life where home consoles are going to be a thing in the past.

We had more features on PS3 than PS4


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 2, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Also this as well:
> View attachment 211642
> Yeah sony really won that gen because they were the only competent ones
> The good games helped but that was the main reason



I feel like, between Nintendo's strict reliance upon gimmicks and first party games which sometimes feels like them throwing ideas to the wall and seeing what sticks and Xbox's focus on services and, let's be real here, prominently featuring shooter games and maybe the one game that made you wish you owned the system before said game came to Steam (*Killer Cuts OST here*), Sony realizes you have to have a good balance of both to rise up to the top. Hence why they were able to barely pull a last stand and actually outsell the 360 by the end of its life with the PS3 if you can believe it and managed to use that goodwill in addition to Microsoft eating out its own ass with Don Mattrick, Adam Orth, the Kinect on both the 360 and the One initially, and trying to promote the fact that you can watch TV on the system.

If people wanted DVRs, they'd buy DVRs back in 2013, and I can tell you from my 3 months or so in electronics at Walmart before being offered full time to move to stocking and unloading trucks for the past four years until my current job, more people want those DVD/Blu-ray players and other random shit than you'd think, and they aren't all that bright when it comes to setting up phones, much to my facepalm!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Goku1992A said:


> To be honest with you I wouldn't expect too much there was maybe a 25% increase from PS3-PS4 it wasn't the 90% increase from PS2-PS3. PS5/Seriex X talk about load time this and load time that but what about the games ? Sony is going to feel the pressure more because honestly there wasn't really that much diversity of gaming since PS2. PS3 - PS4 had some games but we had more games in PS2... we had (3) GTA games on PS2 and techncially 1 on the PS3-PS4. The more "pretty graphics" we get the longer it's going to take to make a game... and honestly some of the best games ever came from PS2 not to mention we wasn't swarmed in DLC and addons evreything was on this disk like it was supposed to be. Needed a new character you had to unlock him not buy them (unless you had a codebreaker) . Next Gen is like a cell phone it is nice to have but you don't really need it yet. But then again this is just my opion some people don't mind swapping consoles evrey 5 years. I thought they said the human eye cant see past 4K we are going to get to a point in life where home consoles are going to be a thing in the past.
> 
> We had more features on PS3 than PS4



Yeah, this is my thoughts as well. As much as I hate the form factor and how LOUD the damn thing is, the George Foreman grill PS3s at least have all of the modern touches of a system (wireless controllers, support for external devices) with all of the native BC for both systems, and considering how many games are still coming out on the system (I think even the latest update to Under Night In-Birth abbreviated as UNICLR came to it, for example, in addition to Guilty Gear Xrd Rev 2), it's honestly kind of impressive how much power is apparently on the damn thing, and when you add in all of the emulation capabilities it has (RetroArch got its start on the PS3, did it not?), you have one HELL of a device that isn't as capable as a modern PC, let's not fool ourselves here, but considering all I was able to do with it (including my teenage self being able to hide the fact that I could browse the Internet on the device, which meant I could get past my mom's fear of yours truly looking at rule 34 stuff... ) I could see it being on my entertainment center for a very long time.

Just wish there was a way to make the entire thing smaller and fit into a more compact case that also cools it better!


----------



## Zyvyn (Jun 2, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Also this as well:
> View attachment 211642
> Yeah sony really won that gen because they were the only competent ones
> The good games helped but that was the main reason


Hardware and OS wise the WIIU is a disaster but it did have some good games and some really good modding capabilities


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 2, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I feel like, between Nintendo's strict reliance upon gimmicks and first party games which sometimes feels like them throwing ideas to the wall and seeing what sticks and Xbox's focus on services and, let's be real here, prominently featuring shooter games and maybe the one game that made you wish you owned the system before said game came to Steam (*Killer Cuts OST here*), Sony realizes you have to have a good balance of both to rise up to the top. Hence why they were able to barely pull a last stand and actually outsell the 360 by the end of its life with the PS3 if you can believe it and managed to use that goodwill in addition to Microsoft eating out its own ass with Don Mattrick, Adam Orth, the Kinect on both the 360 and the One initially, and trying to promote the fact that you can watch TV on the system.
> 
> If people wanted DVRs, they'd buy DVRs back in 2013, and I can tell you from my 3 months or so in electronics at Walmart before being offered full time to move to stocking and unloading trucks for the past four years until my current job, more people want those DVD/Blu-ray players and other random shit than you'd think, and they aren't all that bright when it comes to setting up phones, much to my facepalm!
> 
> ...


The ps3 is one of the best multimedia devices of all time, especially with homebrew. blu ray and dvd players, ps1-ps3 games all on 1 system, the start of retroarch, (though unfortunately it doesnt get as much attention as the pc version nowadays) like there's really nothing to hate about it
PS3 was what the xbox one wanted to be
plus it had a good library of games... besides the 600 dollar price point its sad that the ps3 did so poorly. though, that's what happens when you succeed on the last 2 gens, and seeing as how the ps4 was a moderate success by sony standards, it seems like another ps3 might be happening soon with the ps5


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 2, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> The ps3 is one of the best multimedia devices of all time, especially with homebrew. blu ray and dvd players, ps1-ps3 games all on 1 system, the start of retroarch, (though unfortunately it doesnt get as much attention as the pc version nowadays) like there's really nothing to hate about it
> PS3 was what the xbox one wanted to be
> plus it had a good library of games... besides the 600 dollar price point its sad that the ps3 did so poorly. though, that's what happens when you succeed on the last 2 gens, and seeing as how the ps4 was a moderate success by sony standards, it seems like another ps3 might be happening soon with the ps5



I certainly hope they don't have a repeat of this:



A lot of the sales were because of the better library of exclusives compared to the 360 which, around the time the PS3 Slim came out in 2010/2011-ish, was when the 360 became more about Kinecting than it was about gaming!

I also imagine not having to pay to play online helped matters as well.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Jun 2, 2020)

Will the analog sticks not shit themselves after a year of use?


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 2, 2020)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> Will the analog sticks not shit themselves after a year of use?


be glad it's not the switch's analog sticks


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 2, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> source?


https://www.vgchartz.com/analysis/platform_totals/


----------



## MeAndHax (Jun 2, 2020)

500GB is a joke! I hope they don’t even release that amount of storage. Currently on my PS4 500GB I have to delete every time I want to install something a game just in order to have enough space.

today every game needs 80 GB of storage; 500 GB IS a joke.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 2, 2020)

MeAndHax said:


> 500GB is a joke! I hope they don’t even release that amount of storage. Currently on my PS4 500GB I have to delete every time I want to install something a game just in order to have enough space.
> 
> today every game needs 80 GB of storage; 500 GB IS a joke.


if theyre going to make a crazy ass ssd they might as well make it big as fuck


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jun 2, 2020)

I almost prefer that the SSD is small. I can just replace it with another NVMe and it'll be cheaper.


----------



## teamlocust (Jun 2, 2020)

Nice !!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 2, 2020)

James_ said:


> And hey there's an all black controller now


no it's just real dark in the room it's still white


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2020)

_*Soony thumbnail*_

Ace picture, 10/10.


----------



## duwen (Jun 2, 2020)

Now I understand the rioting


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Jun 2, 2020)

Pipistrele said:


> Or they just don't see a reason to launch an entertainment-based event during the time of health crisis, financial collapse and widespread riots in one of the key regions. Considering that everyone has much bigger problems on their mind, just throwing in a gaming console like that is the shittiest move Sony would do business-wise.



I think the financial collapse statement is the only one which genuinely applies here. They were recently quoted stating the system won't be cheap, but will be "good value". They don't want to have to address this now, so looks as though they are taking some time out, to prepare a better strategy.

They likely don't want to be forced to commit to any pricing or models until they are closer to launch, as the market can swing in a very different direction before then. If they confirm the system is $449 and $499 - $599, then a re forced to discount, they will view this as damaging to their brand. I expect closer to launch they will have an event (I know I'm not physic, and this is obvious haha) and will contain pricing gauged on markets and what people are prepared to pay.

I hope it doesn't go the way of the PS3, where they had such an expensive console, they had to bundle games, but Sony being Sony, it actually cost more - "buh is g00d va1u3".


----------



## xy-maps (Jun 2, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> I almost prefer that the SSD is small. I can just replace it with another NVMe and it'll be cheaper.


Problem is only that PCI 4.0 SSDs with at least 5000 MB/s are required.  Such a SSD with 2TB (which should be standard in the year 2021 for consoles) currently costs around 500€. Almost the price of the console itself^^


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 2, 2020)

Damn..i didn't even played, and having fun with PS1 games still, and PS5 is already out!


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 2, 2020)

ja42 said:


> I will buy ps5 slim and xbox s x slim in 2023 cheap and quiet and cfw will be out


Mmmhmhm just like that sweet CFW for PS4 that lets you play the latest games or even better that Xbox One CFW


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 2, 2020)

it'll be interesting to see what's up with the nvme. We are talking about 4k assets for games that were around 50-100GB at 1080p. I wonder how they'll manage it. Or if they won't, how much it's going to cost for that much space.

Glad they're putting it off. You shouldn't want to compete with a  renewed civil rights movement.



wurstpistole said:


> Mmmhmhm just like that sweet CFW for PS4 that lets you play the latest games or even better that Xbox One CFW



I have a ps4 pro at 5.05 and i'm still waiting for something more interesting to happen.


----------



## AlexMCS (Jun 2, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> I don't think empathy is exclusive to Americans.



It does seem exclusive to empathyzing towards people residing above the Tropic of Cancer though, excluding Australia and vicinities.
The same level of commotion never applies to whatever happens on poorer countries.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jun 2, 2020)

Did they even give a reason for the delay? Especially since they didn't give an amended date?

This is definitely going to anger people...


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 2, 2020)

I just want to know if they're gonna have games to play during release...


----------



## Bedel (Jun 2, 2020)

Pluupy said:


> I just want to know if they're gonna have games to play during release...


I mean since the release is not now I think we can wait


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2020)

I see that amateur sleuths are on the case. Don't worry, *actual* law enforcement is already on it, they don't need your help. I'd appreciate it if you guys didn't badmouth the dead, the body's not even cold yet. You can discuss the cancellation of the event to your heart's content, but leave both the racism and the anarchism at the door. Rioting is wrong, police brutality is also wrong - it's almost as if violence is not the answer.

In any case, I'll be combing through the thread plucking out any off-topic nonsense - if any of you aren't mature enough to discuss the subject in a respectful manner, perhaps you should step away from the keyboard for a while instead.


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 2, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> I almost prefer that the SSD is small. I can just replace it with another NVMe and it'll be cheaper.


It's as big as a stick of gum! They are super cute.  

Sony is not alone! The world gives support! 

https://twitter.com/edureyes_2/status/1267801304539131904?s=20


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2020)

Pluupy said:


> It's as big as a stick of gum! They are super cute.


M.2 and NVMe drives really are amazing. I remember being astonished at just how big of a difference swapping to a 2.5" SATA SSD made in everyday productivity, and now modern drives with built-in caching are leaps and bounds ahead. I'm glad that Sony went with this form factor for storage expansion, even though I do see the benefits of Microsoft's custom solution in the XB Series X. This is definitely more user-friendly, just as it was the case with the easily swappable drives on previous PlayStations.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 2, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> M.2 and NVMe drives really are amazing.


too bad m.2 drives are still crazy expansive a lot of people won't be able to take advantage of that extra storage option


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> too bad m.2 drives are still crazy expansive a lot of people won't be able to take advantage of that extra storage option


They're really not. You can get cheap off-brands online for prices competitive with their hard drive equivalents. They're made with the same components and often offer comparable performance with the budget options from big name brands. All you have to do is look up some reviews and benchmarks. Make sure that the drive isn't cobbled together with garbage parts and you have yourself a deal - you'd be surprised by what you can find on AliExpress these days. Just the other day I read a review of a Chinese SSD which was, in effect, a Crucial drive with a different sticker - same FLASH, same controller, different name.


----------



## Fugelmir (Jun 2, 2020)

I get the modding for talking about insensitive subjects -- I don't understand not letting us talk about the politicization.  Sony's decided put itself squarely in the political arena.   And it's very interesting to see how a Japanese company which would battle for professionalism over political pandering just got its head caved in by politics. 

I make a big deal about this because it flies in the face of the chief architect who is very serious about gaming as an artform.


----------



## GenNaz (Jun 2, 2020)

Fugelmir said:


> I get the modding for talking about insensitive subjects -- I don't understand not letting us talk about the politicization.  Sony's decided put itself squarely in the political arena.   And it's very interesting to see how a Japanese company which would battle for professionalism over political pandering just got its head caved in by politics.
> 
> I make a big deal about this because it flies in the face of the chief architect who is very serious about gaming as an artform.


Art and Politics have long been intertwined. They're sure as shit not mutually exclusive. I think you just don't agree with these particular politics based on your shitty jokes about KFC and asserting that protesters are all "looters" and "thugs".


----------



## Fugelmir (Jun 2, 2020)

GenNaz said:


> Art and Politics have long been intertwined. They're sure as shit not mutually exclusive. I think you just don't agree with these particular politics based on your shitty jokes about KFC and asserting that protesters are all "looters" and "thugs".




Want to release a game on our platform that's a little bit edgy?  You'd better think again.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2020)

Fugelmir said:


> I get the modding for talking about insensitive subjects -- I don't understand not letting us talk about the politicization.  Sony's decided put itself squarely in the political arena.   And it's very interesting to see how a Japanese company which would battle for professionalism over political pandering just got its head caved in by politics.
> 
> I make a big deal about this because it flies in the face of the chief architect who is very serious about gaming as an artform.





GenNaz said:


> Art and Politics have long been intertwined. They're sure as shit not mutually exclusive. I think you just don't agree with these particular politics based on your shitty jokes about KFC and asserting that protesters are all "looters" and "thugs".


Everyone is more than welcome to discuss the politics surrounding the issue provided they are doing so respectfully and stay on-topic. Racial stereotyping falls beyond those bounds and will be met with an appropriate response by the staff. It's really not that hard to understand - in fact, it's rather sensible and applies to the entirety of the forum, not just this thread.


----------



## Fugelmir (Jun 2, 2020)

I disagree with that.  The videos of looting depict folks of a certain race.  I was saying that foreign collectivist media is leading people to that conclusion, including my girlfriend's mother -- which is dangerous and horrifying.  Maybe I stated it poorly.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jun 2, 2020)

xy-maps said:


> Problem is only that PCI 4.0 SSDs with at least 5000 MB/s are required.  Such a SSD with 2TB (which should be standard in the year 2021 for consoles) currently costs around 500€. Almost the price of the console itself^^


I believe they are recommended, but not required. Pretty sure I remember that from the live.
Also, i don't know to what extend is that marketing BS. Sure it's faster, but there's other bottlenecks (texture decompression comes to mind, i'm no expert) that might get in the way. I don't know if the difference will be -that- noticeable.
Also 4.0 is noticeably hotter... at least on a PC.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> I believe they are recommended, but not required. Pretty sure I remember that from the live.
> Also, i don't know to what extend is that marketing BS. Sure it's faster, but there's other bottlenecks (texture decompression comes to mind, i'm no expert) that might get in the way. I don't know if the difference will be -that- noticeable.
> Also 4.0 is noticeably hotter... at least on a PC.


I doubt top end ones will be required, rather they're simply optimal. Slightly slower loading times never killed anyone, we're already effectively skipping a generation by going from slow 5400 RPM hard drives to high end solid state.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jun 2, 2020)

Lmao at the people saying "Games shouldn't be political!1!!1!"...

ALL games are political.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 2, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> They're really not. You can get cheap off-brands online for prices competitive with their hard drive equivalents. They're made with the same components and often offer comparable performance with the budget options from big name brands. All you have to do is look up some reviews and benchmarks. Make sure that the drive isn't cobbled together with garbage parts and you have yourself a deal - you'd be surprised by what you can find on AliExpress these days. Just the other day I read a review of a Chinese SSD which was, in effect, a Corsair drive with a different sticker - same FLASH, same controller, different name.


yeah screw that you can take the risk buying them Chinese bootleg drives i sure as well wouldn't touch them with a 10 foot pole. official samsung, Kingston or WD are the only ones i would buy. when them knockoff drives blow up in your ps5 don't say i didn't warn you!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 2, 2020)

All this long wordy discussion made me miss the "*SOON*Y wait.believe" pun, spot on.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jun 2, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> I doubt top end ones will be required, rather they're simply optimal. Slightly slower loading times never killed anyone, we're already effectively skipping a generation by going from slow 5400 RPM hard drives to high end solid state.


I LOVE that we're going straight into NVMe. I truly believe this is the one major improvement on new gen consoles. People who never experienced how fast these things get are in for a surprise.

Kinda hope the Switch Pro gets one, assuming it's a home console only and not a handheld.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jun 2, 2020)

Fugelmir said:


> PS just announced on twitter that it was being delayed thanks to the BLM riots.
> 
> https://twitter.com/PlayStation/status/1267525525825900549


Black Lives Matter = a violent, racist mob.
Sure, I agree with the basic premise - race shouldn't matter to one's success and life expectancy - but rioting? Burning places down, harming people, treating "whites" like acceptable targets for abuse? Screw that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



deinonychus71 said:


> I LOVE that we're going straight into NVMe. I truly believe this is the one major improvement on new gen consoles. People who never experienced how fast these things get are in for a surprise.
> 
> Kinda hope the Switch Pro gets one, assuming it's a home console only and not a handheld.


I personally never use the Switch as a handheld; it loses both visual and audible clarity, and I despise the JoyCons. I'd definitely be up for a "Switch Pro" if it's TV-only, though the name would be redundant (it wouldn't "switch" between modes anymore), but that's a problem the Lite's already facing.
I'd also hope for another RCM entrypoint, so I can get my Checkpoint, EdiZon, and FTPD running.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 3, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> I LOVE that we're going straight into NVMe. I truly believe this is the one major improvement on new gen consoles. People who never experienced how fast these things get are in for a surprise.
> 
> Kinda hope the Switch Pro gets one, assuming it's a home console only and not a handheld.


To be fair, you can already upgrade the Switch's internal memory as long as you're willing to use modified modules. It would've been nice to see Nintendo using a more customer-friendly expansion method besides SD cards, but that'd be a first as far as mobile devices are concerned. You also have to consider the thermals - NVMe's can get pretty toasty. They have their reasons for using "built-in" memory, although having "higher" SKU's would be nice for those willing to spend extra penny for more storage - it doesn't fracture the user base. At least it's not soldered onto the board - that makes things easier for them and for us alike.


Bladexdsl said:


> yeah screw that you can take the risk buying them Chinese bootleg drives i sure as well wouldn't touch them with a 10 foot pole. official samsung, Kingston or WD are the only ones i would buy. when them knockoff drives blow up in your ps5 don't say i didn't warn you!


This is simple advice for people on a budget. A Samsung FLASH module is a Samsung FLASH module. A controller is a controller. There's only a handful of foundries making this kind of silicon, those Chinese drives are, in all likelyhood, rolling off of the same assembly line as the branded ones, just after hours. I find it amusing that people would invest money in untested Chinese flashcards and modchips, they'll happily install firmware modified by anonymous third-parties, but they won't buy an off-brand product. I'm a firm believer in "Chinesium", which is how I call Chinese equivalents of far more expensive "western" products. Spoilers, they're all made in China. Yes, the quality is lower in many cases, but not always - things have changed a lot in the last couple of years as far as Chinese components are concerned.

To drive this point further, the SSD I was talking about was "Goldenfir" brand - it's using a Silicon Motion controller and Micron memory. It is, for all intents and purposes, a rebadged Crucial drive. This particular model is a SATA drive, but the point stands. The stigma is silly and immediately dispelled if you actually look at the PCB. The one thing "western" drives have on their Chinese counterparts is the proprietary software, and that is irrelevant in a machine like the PS5 which can't run it anyway. Don't treat this as an endorsement of the brand, off-brand products need additional research every time, but to say that they're all bad is a gross oversimplification.


----------



## Almightybigboyboy (Jun 3, 2020)

That sucks


----------



## veenx0704 (Jun 3, 2020)

I will be buying my ps5 when it becomes under $200. thx


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 3, 2020)

veenx0704 said:


> I will be buying my ps5 when it becomes under $200. thx


Hope you enjoy waiting until the PS5's EOL when the ps6 comes out with ps5 backwards compatibility


----------



## Jonna (Jun 3, 2020)

veenx0704 said:


> I will be buying my ps5 when it becomes under $200. thx


The PS4 isn't even under $200 yet and it's been out for how many years now?


----------



## veenx0704 (Jun 3, 2020)

I bought my PS4 for 199 USD in 2017 Black Friday 


Jonna said:


> The PS4 isn't even under $200 yet and it's been out for how many years now?


----------



## Jonna (Jun 3, 2020)

veenx0704 said:


> I bought my PS4 for 199 USD in 2017 Black Friday


Oh, right, American prices. Cheaper than Canadian prices.


----------



## nashismo (Jun 6, 2020)

So Sony playstation are disgusting globalist chills... I knew that already. Like the multibillion dollar globalist chill company they have become, they have to go in favor of the destruction. All of this global chaos sponsored by elite corporations, and here it shows once more, no need to ask Alex Jones about it, it is pretty evident.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jun 6, 2020)

nashismo said:


> So Sony playstation are disgusting globalist chills... I knew that already. Like the multibillion dollar globalist chill company they have become, they have to go in favor of the destruction. All of this global chaos sponsored by elite corporations, and here it shows once more, no need to ask Alex Jones about it, it is pretty evident.


*Shills, not chills, but they are indeed incredibly cold-hearted.
Yeah, companies only "support" Movements like BLM and third-wave feminism in order to draw the least vocal controversy; it's the radical minority that don't care at all about egalitarianism, but rather tearing one group down until they're no longer an "issue", that unfortunately have the loud voices.


----------



## nashismo (Jun 8, 2020)

RichardTheKing said:


> *Shills, not chills, but they are indeed incredibly cold-hearted.
> Yeah, companies only "support" Movements like BLM and third-wave feminism in order to draw the least vocal controversy; it's the radical minority that don't care at all about egalitarianism, but rather tearing one group down until they're no longer an "issue", that unfortunately have the loud voices.



I don't know about loud voices, vocal minorities, vocal majorities or whatever. All I know, is that all these companies could make a pig sing opera, then shit in people's faces, and then make those same people applaud. Money talks I think it is the saying in english. All these things we are seeing in this world these last few years, are recreated fake crap. I have felt disappointed deeply about my fellow human brothers lately, the world REEKS on cowardice.


----------



## masterchan777 (Jun 8, 2020)

The new date for the event may have been leaked on Twitch : June 11th 9:00 PM BST

Looks like a Twitch ad has leaked the new PS5 event date as June 11. pic.twitter.com/lU0kt9IJGz— Daniel Ahmad (@ZhugeEX) June 8, 2020


----------



## shaunj66 -- Update 2 (Jun 8, 2020)

*UPDATE 2 (8th JUNE 2020):*






Many reports are coming in of users seeing pre-roll ads on Twitch for the PlayStation 5 event with an updated date of June 11th which puts it exactly a week after the original scheduled time.
*
This has now been confirmed by Sony.*

See you Thursday, June 11 at 1:00pm Pacific time (9:00pm BST) for a look at the future of gaming on #PS5: https://t.co/9XJkXYProo pic.twitter.com/8EoN34UPdd— PlayStation (@PlayStation) June 8, 2020


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hahaha "Soony"


----------



## mathew77 (Jun 8, 2020)

It's stopped being amusing for me, they completely overheated the audience, IMHO.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 8, 2020)

Seems Black lives doesn't matter anymore,
Cauz All lives matter too.


----------



## Imparasite (Jun 8, 2020)

well i hope this time no more delays or post poned.

edit - soony, waitt waiiitt believe ahahaha


----------



## PatrickD85 (Jun 8, 2020)

Well even if I am mainly Nintendo focused, Im interested to see what Sony will show regarding PS5.
The takeaway I got form the things currently; they are massively looking into how data is being loaded and requested when it comes to games .... which should benefit preventing load times perhaps all together (or very minimal).

I hope Nintendo at least looking into that as well. Sue they can't and should not even compete with the PS5 but if they can do something about loading in regard to the 'new' Nintendo Switch ... well that would be very welcome.


----------



## Fugelmir (Jun 8, 2020)

I give  50/50 odds that it'll get delayed again.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

No more rumors. Enough! I will wait until it is definitely announcement. 

*Zoom to dinner now. Later!*


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 8, 2020)

confirmed now
See you Thursday, June 11 at 1:00pm Pacific time (9:00pm BST) for a look at the future of gaming on #PS5: https://t.co/9XJkXYProo pic.twitter.com/8EoN34UPdd— PlayStation (@PlayStation) June 8, 2020


----------



## Teletron1 (Jun 8, 2020)

Let’s see if they take it the extra step and announce the launch date daddy needs to put some money on the side


----------



## Panzerfaust (Jun 8, 2020)

what exactly has sony achieved by delaying the event? why sony thinks, that it is ok to reveal the ps5 on june 11th and it wasn't on june 4th? have the world / "some events" changed or stopped?


----------



## Bedel (Jun 8, 2020)

They put it on Twitter so it's oficial now. Let's do this.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Jun 8, 2020)

Panzerfaust said:


> what exactly has sony achieved by delaying the event? why sony thinks, that it is ok to reveal the ps5 on june 11th and it wasn't on june 4th? have the world / "some events" changed or stopped?


It is all about the money with these big corporations. They don't care about anything else.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 8, 2020)

idk why none of yall are celebrating... they just announced the event and youre still pissed off about how they delayed it?


----------



## donaldgx (Jun 8, 2020)

Oh look, in a week the world has become a better place for these kind of events to take place now. How wonderful


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 8, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> When they first started digital games dumb me thought digital would be cheaper than physical. I mean they're cutting out the middle man they don't have to manufacture any discs so I thought for sure it'd be $10 cheaper at least and go down in prices faster. The opposite is true, physical is cheaper and go down in prices faster. That is why I prefer physical, if they would stop being greedy and make digital cheaper then I'll go digital.


the only thing remotely good is that i don't need to pay the 6% sales tax for digital ganes that might change sooner or later since ebay/amazon or any other online store charges tax because of damn congress


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jun 8, 2020)

Sometimes you can find some decent sales right now Xbox One has one and I picked up Forza Horizon 4, Need for Speed Payback, Soul Calibur VI and Tekken 7 for about $67 including tax. The key is to wait for a good sale like this IMO. I also wanted Dead or Alive 6 but it was $59.99.

I am off topic but w/e.


----------



## smf (Jun 8, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Seems Black lives doesn't matter anymore,
> Cauz All lives matter too.



We've been saying that all lives matter for years, but a lot of people still mentally exclude black people from that.

So they need reminding about black lives mattering.

It's kinda obvious really



Fugelmir said:


> I disagree with that.  The videos of looting depict folks of a certain race.  I was saying that foreign collectivist media is leading people to that conclusion, including my girlfriend's mother -- which is dangerous and horrifying.  Maybe I stated it poorly.



People will look for an angle to make black people look bad. The way I see it, black people are the same as everyone else so there are criminals of all colors. If you are in area where there are a lot of black people who having nothing to lose, then they are going to take advantage of the protests. But that doesn't mean black people are bad, just that people put in that situation will steal & we've disproportionately put black people in that situation.

It's like breaking someones leg and then when they come out on crutches you kick them away, then complain because they can't stand up straight.


----------



## anhminh (Jun 9, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Seems Black lives doesn't matter anymore,
> Cauz All lives matter too.


Nah, you can't said any lives matter when you willing to sacrifice them for the economy.


----------



## drunk_shinobi (Jun 9, 2020)

Frustrating to think we'll most likely not get a launch date.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 9, 2020)

Here's hoping it comes in under 600$ usd and is launched either in or before November. I'm also hoping it has support for 4k bluray movies, but that's neither here nor there. Definitely both consoles will be pushing the envelope and will force the PC scene to evolve. Exciting times.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 9, 2020)

anhminh said:


> Nah, you can't said any lives matter when you willing to sacrifice them for the economy.


if it's the 1st you heard capitalism's ruthless, it won't stop for a single soul and only cares about profit.


----------



## orangy57 (Jun 9, 2020)

HylianBran said:


> The PlayStation 5 500GB console will be priced at just $500 at launch, while the PlayStation 5 2TB console will be priced at $700 at launch.



I doubt there will even be a 500GB model simply due to how large all the games are, if we're speculating I think it's gonna be in the 800-900 GB range on the launch model if it uses an SSD. A larger storage option probably won't be available when it first comes out since people wont even have enough games to fill the capacity


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 9, 2020)

drunk_shinobi said:


> Frustrating to think we'll most likely not get a launch date.


it's coming in like 5 months, do we really need a launch date? all we know is that it's coming at the end of the year in the holiday season (and that its gonna be DOPE )
Maybe earlier if theyre competing with series x so they pull a Saturn and release earlier than announced, who knows

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Orangy57 said:


> I doubt there will even be a 500GB model simply due to how large all the games are, if we're speculating I think it's gonna be in the 800-900 GB range on the launch model if it uses an SSD. A larger storage option probably won't be available when it first comes out since people wont even have enough games to fill the capacity


lets be real here, with an SSD that fast i doubt sony's going to release it with big storage


----------



## SonowRaevius (Jun 9, 2020)

I would probably be much more excited about the ps5 if it weren't for the fact that 3 years down the line the ps5 slim/pro will be out with better performance and storage and if the launching versions of consoles hadn't been plagued with issues.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 9, 2020)

It is possible that it could be delayed and launch next year.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2020)

osaka35 said:


> Definitely both consoles will be pushing the envelope and will force the PC scene to evolve.


Eh, considering some custom PCs built in 2016 push at least 2 tflops more than PS5, not really.  Glad consoles won't be holding PC back as much though, and I am definitely excited to see the first generation of consoles capable of achieving 60+ FPS in AAA games.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 9, 2020)

SonowRaevius said:


> I would probably be much more excited about the ps5 if it weren't for the fact that 3 years down the line the ps5 slim/pro will be out with better performance and storage and if the launching versions of consoles hadn't been plagued with issues.


Yea, sony always makes slim cheaper versions
im just excited because of the new graphics. hey, maybe at a friends house i can see them playing it!
I just pray they change the ps5 design

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Eh, considering some custom PCs built in 2016 push at least 2 tflops more than PS5, not really.  Glad consoles won't be holding PC back as much though, and I am definitely excited to see the first generation of consoles capable of achieving 60+ FPS in AAA games.


I highly doubt this tbh, console devs never use the extra horsepower the consoles have for performance, its for graphical fidelity. hence why so many games on the PS4 look nice, but have performance issues and run at 1080p 30fps. Even the UE5 demo, which demonstrated the technical capabilities of a console this powerful, ran at 30fps.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> I highly doubt this tbh, console devs never use the extra horsepower the consoles have for performance, its for graphical fidelity. hence why so many games on the PS4 look nice, but have performance issues and run at 1080p 30fps. Even the UE5 demo, which demonstrated the technical capabilities of a console this powerful, ran at 30fps.


The UE5 demo was running at 4K.  I'm getting my increased performance numbers even if I have to force PS5 to run at 1080p, though a 10 tflop system should do just fine at 1440p too.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 9, 2020)

Xzi said:


> The UE5 demo was running at 4K.  I'm getting my increased performance numbers even if I have to force PS5 to run at 1080p, though a 10 tflop system should do just fine at 1440p too.


Console games need an option where you can switch between performance and graphical fidelity, that way people who hate 30fps can run the game at a good framerate, and people who like their game to look pretty can just run the game with all graphics and no framerate.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Console games need an option where you can switch between performance and graphical fidelity, that way people who hate 30fps can run the game at a good framerate, and people who like their game to look pretty can just run the game with all graphics and no framerate.


I'd be very surprised if there isn't the option to choose the resolution (among what your display supports) for PS5/XBSX, since that will be the number one determining factor in performance.  If nothing else it would also be nice to have the option to enable/disable post process effects on a game-by-game basis, since some implement effects like motion blur and film grain poorly.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 9, 2020)

Some games have been giving options, so hopefully more games and more options will be given. Consoles themselves having some options would be neat too.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 9, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Eh, considering some custom PCs built in 2016 push at least 2 tflops more than PS5, not really.  Glad consoles won't be holding PC back as much though, and I am definitely excited to see the first generation of consoles capable of achieving 60+ FPS in AAA games.


I was thinking more the nvme. Custom controller and all that. It's super neat what they can do with it since it's a specialized system. Stuff that's only doable in an environment like that will be difficult to replicate on a PC for a few different reasons. It'll be interesting to see how much sony will require them to make use of it to, or whatnot.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2020)

osaka35 said:


> I was thinking more the nvme. Custom controller and all that. It's super neat what they can do with it since it's a specialized system. Stuff that's only doable in an environment like that will be difficult to replicate on a PC for a few different reasons. It'll be interesting to see how much sony will require them to make use of it to, or whatnot.


From what I understand they've basically just implemented an improved version of texture streaming directly from the SSD/HDD.  Certainly any improvement in that regard is welcomed, but I don't think it'll be too hard to replicate in the long run, and in the short term we're probably talking about losing a few seconds of extra loading time.  Not exactly the end of the world.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 9, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Eh, considering some custom PCs built in 2016 push at least 2 tflops more than PS5, not really.  Glad consoles won't be holding PC back as much though, and I am definitely excited to see the first generation of consoles capable of achieving 60+ FPS in AAA games.


So sad its barely getting 60 fps. Looks like the PS5 will have as much power as a mid range Nvidia card thats out right now. But by the time PS5 releases the ampere nvdia will be out and be in a league of its own. Minimum I see ps5 1440p 60 fps for all games. Unless they push higher detail graphics then what they are doing now, then we're back to 30 fps.


----------



## invwar (Jun 9, 2020)

Interesting that the first announcement was done in PST and now in BST on the official twitter channel.


----------



## depaul (Jun 9, 2020)

So, I pray to God they wouldn't focus again mainly on the ULTRA HYPER FAST PS5 SSD!!

I'm starting to hate this SSD hype it's better if they announce some interesting game that fully demonstrate PS5 capabilities or some long awaited sequel.


----------



## eyeliner (Jun 9, 2020)

invwar said:


> Interesting that the first announcement was done in PST and now in BST on the official twitter channel.


They should use GMT. Everyone should use only a damn time zone.


----------



## mathew77 (Jun 9, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Everyone should use only a damn time zone.


Hell no.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 9, 2020)

With all the backwards compatibility, I'm way more excited for the Xbox Series X than the PS5. Kinda seems like it's behind the curve on modern console convenience, but Microsoft has been investing.

I'm buying both, to be clear. I'm just kinda meh on PS5, but hyped as all hell for Xbox SX.



64bitmodels said:


> Console games need an option where you can switch between performance and graphical fidelity, that way people who hate 30fps can run the game at a good framerate, and people who like their game to look pretty can just run the game with all graphics and no framerate.


_-Forza Horizon 4 vrooms in the background-_


----------



## Bedel (Jun 9, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Console games need an option where you can switch between performance and graphical fidelity, that way people who hate 30fps can run the game at a good framerate, and people who like their game to look pretty can just run the game with all graphics and no framerate.


I've seen many games with those options in my ps4 pro (such as Horizon: Zero Down or KH3), so maybe future games in next gen will have this too.


----------



## xstationbr (Jun 11, 2020)

PS5 LOGO for U$350,00
SSD 1TB U$ 400,00
PS5 Controller U$70,00

This is all you will Need to play LOL.

No Need an console.


PS5 Will be sold for U$599,99 dolars


----------



## cashboxz01 (Jun 11, 2020)

I believe nintendo will continue artificial scarcity right until November, when the FOMO will build up enough for the holiday season. Same trick they used with the Wii. Everyone got one, but barely anyone played it.


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 13, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> too bad m.2 drives are still crazy expansive a lot of people won't be able to take advantage of that extra storage option


Crazy expensive? It's cheaper to buy a NVME drive than a hard drive!


----------

